# Peterborough District Hospital - July 2013



## D4RK-INS1GHT

couldnt get alot of history on this one. 

Peterborough District Hospital was an acute hospital serving Peterborough and north cambridgeshire. It was decommissioned in 2010 with all services being transferred over to the new Peterborough City Hospital. 

Our Visit.

Visited with two non members. This place wasnt orginally on the list to do this weekend but after a visit else where was cut very short we were soon on our way heading towards Peterborough. We are all suprised at the interior of the hospital with alot of it being completely trashed, we did however come across so nice little finds in here. The true scale of this place is crazy, we got lost many times whilst inside. The best find for my self was the hydropool, which unfortunately after breaking my tripod the day before the images from this came out very poor.

The morgue




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr

On to the main site




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr

Beds found in the cafe . . . 




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr

On To The Children's Ward . . .




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr

One Of Many Wards . . . 




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr

Tvs From The Wards Stored In The Gym Areas




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr

The Labs




PDH by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr

Cheers guys, a few more from this set can be found here 

http://d4rk-ins1ght.simplesite.com/226893174​


----------



## RichPDG

WOW great report dude! I was surprised how trashed it was when I made my visit!


----------



## flyboys90

Nice one,thanks


----------



## UrbanX

Never been overly inspired by this place. I'm so busy lately, I've been making excuses not to go here: 
The painting needs doing, the wife has a birthday / anniversary, etc. But looking at these, I need to get up there now!


----------



## D4RK-INS1GHT

UrbanX said:


> Never been overly inspired by this place. I'm so busy lately, I've been making excuses not to go here:
> The painting needs doing, the wife has a birthday / anniversary, etc. But looking at these, I need to get up there now!



gotta say mate, your not missing much. this place is badly trashed. i really didnt see any reason i was going to photograph them parts, some parts are hard to move around in due to the mess.


----------



## demon-pap

excellent report sir, very well done still need to pay am visit to this place


----------



## Goldie87

Good to see its still being done, the morgue looks in worse condition than a few months back


----------



## MD

Goldie87 said:


> Good to see its still being done, the morgue looks in worse condition than a few months back



looks like someones had the doors away


----------



## rich83

i missed the morgue wen i went


----------



## Quattre

This place is huge! I really like pics of the lobby & café...how grim!


----------



## exsplorer

OMG thats an amzing report and great pictures . Cant wait to get down to some of these amazing places i am seeing ....CANT WAIT HA


----------



## BTP Joe

Why have they left TV's there?


----------



## Catmandoo

Nice pics, top report!


----------



## Catmandoo

BTP Joe said:


> Why have they left TV's there?



Same goes with a lot of places, why do they leave things behind?
Answers are not that easy to find.


----------



## krela

TVs in NHS hospitals are provided by a third party private company who pay the NHS to provide a pay to use service. Maybe they were too old to be servicable/viably installed somewhere else.


----------



## Stealthstar79

Great set of pics,
I also got lost in here! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mookster

I've never been inspired by modern closed hospitals but the sheer scale of this one must mean there are some bits worth photographing...


----------



## sparky.

Great set of pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Lilytoby

This is crazy to see, as I've been there so many times over the years (as a patient, when it was still open) It's especially creepy to see the children's ward, I spent so many hours in that corridor as a child!


----------

